# Just a few from the studio!



## jritz (Feb 12, 2011)

Any C&C is welcome!  
Shot at 
f/16
1/125
24" Softbox high camera left
Reflector card on the right for fill
Gobo for the background












These have lost a lot after putting them on photobucket, sorry!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not too crazy about the reflection on the lens in the second shot.
The front element is catching too much of the softbox.


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 12, 2011)

both images are awfully flat.


----------



## Brandon Whiteside (Feb 15, 2011)

My eye quickly goes to the complexity of the aperture. I like it, and I would like to see it all. Maybe you can tilt the lens a tad to move the glare upward?

I think your background is sorta boring. These product shots are usually shot with really hot backgrounds, right?


----------



## Gunner19 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't really like the reflection on the lens on the 2nd shot though.


----------



## Leighton22 (Feb 20, 2011)

Agree with the reflection on the second pic, the detail on the aperture is great but spoiled by the reflextion. A few adjustments there and it would be cool


----------



## jritz (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah i think i need to gobo out the softbox reflection in the second one, and i think they are both a little flat as well, they need some more background definition.


----------

